# Illinois Considers Ease of Statewide Smoking Restrictions



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

_"When an across-the-board smoking ban prevents cigar enthusiasts from smoking in a cigar bar or a cigar store, what's the next logical move? Exempt them."

_This would be a welcome and level-headed change. I can only hope it spreads as rapidly as the bans continue to.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Ahhh a smoking license. In other words, even more taxes on your cigars.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

As long as you've been here and as respected a member as you are, you should be ashamed of yourself for posting in the wrong forum. Com'on dude!

MOVED


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

IL residents should really not be surprised that our state is trying to just simply take more money from us.... Tolls, taxes... it just never ends in this state.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> _"When an across-the-board smoking ban prevents cigar enthusiasts from smoking in a cigar bar or a cigar store, what's the next logical move?
> 
> _This would be a welcome and level-headed change. I can only hope it spreads as rapidly as the bans continue to.


Well, not only that they also think they can tax themselves out of a depression.

COOK COUNTY TO IMPOSES MASSIVE CIGAR AND TOBACCO TAX
Cook County has proposed a massive tax on all tobacco products and will be voting Monday 11/14/11! The tax includes:
New tax of 60 cents per cigar
$1.20 per ounce on all pipe and cigarette tobacco
$1.20 per ounce on all hookah and smokeless tobacco

Here is what they are in your area. www dot tobaccofreekids dot org/research/factsheets/pdf/0222 dot pdf


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to agree that the taxes in this state are much much higher than all of the neighboring states. To get licensed etc in nursing, it is several hundred dollars more here than Tennessee, Kentucky, and Indiana. The flaw is that the politicians think raising fees will creat X amount of revenue. They don't look at the fact that by raising the fee, the number of licenses decreases by 30% or so as an example and just get licensed in a neighboring state or move completely. There are days when I think if my family had not lived on this land for the last $150 yrs I would move. Lets hope they ease the regulations in smoking clubs cigar shops.


----------

